# Chiropractor, do you need to be a vet?



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi,

I want to be an equine chiropractor/ kinesiologist. I was wondering if I need to train to be a vet before? The chiropractor/ kinesiologist who I use is not a vet and is not certified. He is the best around here and everybody loves him. I was wondering if being a vet would get me more business and be better in the long run? 

Thanks in advance for your valued opinions.


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I believe it actually depends on what state you are in.

Being a vet would definitely help your credibility, but honestly that is a TON of schooling! It is my understanding that in order to be an equine chiropractor you need to have learned human chiropractic first as well. Again, just going off what I believe to be true here, so double check!

I would honestly guess, you probably are better off choosing one or the other, just because I doubt the additional credibility of being a vet would make up the cost and time of all the additional schooling. As a trainer, once I find a chiropractor who is good, I continue to use him/her and refer them to all of my clients. I think if you are good and get results, people will naturally flock to you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here in Michigan, I have 3 Chiropractors that I use. 

one did not have a vet degree, the other two do. One good thing about the vet's is that they can give injections (vitamin b) but I don't believe the other one can. He does have some type of schooling, not sure what it's in, but he is very good at what he does. He also focuses on farrier work and dental work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for your reply's. 

CLaPorte, were you slightly hesitant about getting a chiropractor that wasn't a vet?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Gwyneth said:


> Thanks for your reply's.
> 
> CLaPorte, were you slightly hesitant about getting a chiropractor that wasn't a vet?


I was not. 

this guy came extremely well recommended from multiple sources. but the thing that pushed me to call him was this horse and I rolled while running full speed in a pole bending pattern. he tripped and i got thrown off, he was stuck on his back...with his neck to the side. the chiropractor was the one that came out to my house within 2-3 days (cant remember)...it was immediately pretty much...

my horse was out in the neck, withers, hips and somewhere else...poll? and he was incredibly sore (as was i) he also did some deep tissue massage. he spent nearly an hour working on him, and Nut (the horse) was so relieved.

the other 2 chiropractors...being vets...did NO massages on my horses. and they spent literally less then 10 minutes on them, and sent me home. It was between $115 and $130 for those visits.

the guy without a degree was $75, spent 6 times the amount of time on them...and is incredibly nice and thorough at his job. He also came out at 7am pretty much last minute because of the emergency of the situation. My horse was running 2 weeks later without any complications.

to be honest, he is my number 1 choice for any future work and i'd recommend him over the other 2 to anyone. (not saying the other 2 are 'bad' but...you know what I mean...)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here in Canada, human chiropractors do not have to be medical doctors and I haven't seen one who is. As well, haven't come across a vet who is an equine chiropractor either.


----------



## ropinbiker (Aug 3, 2012)

In Texas you don't have to be a vet to do chiro work or dental work on a horse. There are several colleges here that have equine degrees that focus on the chiro and dental side of horse health care. Tarleton State is probably the most recognized for having an outstanding equine college program...and a really good college rodeo team.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

ClaPorte, Your chiro sounds exactly like the one I use. 
Thanks Waresbear and Ropinbiker.  I'll look into the Tarleton State. Does anyone else know of any good college/ universities that have a good equine chiropractor program?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, word of mouth goes very, very far in the horse community xD


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Zexious said:


> For what it's worth, word of mouth goes very, very far in the horse community xD


Especially if it's...


_...straight from the horse's mouth?_


I'm so sorry I couldn't just leave that one!!! :rofl:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Zexious said:


> word of mouth


^^This.

My main chiro that I use is a human chiropractor who took one of those 6-week equine chiro classes. He does a pretty good job and it highly recommended. He also rodeo's himself, so he has a good understanding of the motions my barrel horses go through. 

The BEST chiro in the state is 3 hours away from me. He's also a vet. My horse doesn't have serious enough problems for me to justify going that far for a chiro adjustment. But, if I would even have a big issue, I know exactly where I would go if my current chiro cannot help me. 

Plus, it works in my favor that my chiro and my vet are great friends so they both know what the other will do, when it comes to treatment protocols. 

I think it is up to each individual horse owner to decide if they need a vet chiro .... or just a chiro.


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

2BigReds said:


> Especially if it's...
> 
> 
> _...straight from the horse's mouth?_
> ...


Haha, good one. :wink:


----------



## Gwyneth (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks Beau. 
I think I will just focus on equine chiropractic/ massage courses and not become a vet then. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## love2lope84 (Jan 29, 2014)

In any state you have to be a licensed vet or a human chiropractor to practice on horses. I wanted to do it till I found that out.


----------

